# Seriously dont buy anything from  http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/



## uk3dsannoyeduser (Jan 26, 2015)

I can see another post saying this but 2 more asking if they should use http://www.new3dscard.co.uk/

I knew they shipped from china going in but RHS had sold out and they are one of the officially listed resellers on the gateway site.

I ordered multiple units and received only one faulty unit.

They want me to ship it tracked back to china.

Do yourself a favour and order from somewhere else.
These guys are either scammers or incompetent.


----------



## uk3dsannoyeduser (Jan 26, 2015)

No I am not Liam but I empathise with him deeply.

It's not stated anywhere on your site and specifically not on the returns page that items are to be sent back to china.

It took over a week to get to me, so if you are shipping them from the UK speed is certainly not an advantage.

As it took so long get to me and I have to send it back to china, I may as well have ordered from a chinese reseller.
Which I'm not convinced that you are not. As other posts in this forum state.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> Dear Liam,
> 
> We just registered an ID to reply your complains.
> First, When checked that you placed the order on 01/17/2015 , and your parcel processed and shipped out on 19th,
> ...


 
Seriously, How can we trust this.
Member since today and just one message because of this..


----------

